# Just swapped gravel to sand.



## BuckeyeTez (May 10, 2016)

So this was a learning experience. I got some of the quickest play sand. Rinsed it for about 30 min even though it says pre washed...not even close. I did try to put a little in before washing and quickly learned that was a big no-no. I finally got the sand in and was only able to save a 5G bucket of tank water that I put the fish in while I was doing this.

My tank is a 37G 30x12x18, I think. My tank was cycled and running well for over two months now. Do you think there will be an issue with ammonia poisoning? The filter and tank water I hope will keep them alive until it cycles again. I dosed it with Prime and am going to cross my fingers that my little buddies pull through. I have 7x 1.5-2.5/3" Malawi's. I guess I will know when I wake up...


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

As long as you filter media stayed wet you should be fine. I changed my 125 from black sand to pool filter sand and only kept the filter media and a few large rocks wet without any problems. Refilled with new water, added dechlor, turn on filters, then put the fish and rocks back.


----------



## BuckeyeTez (May 10, 2016)

Well I woke up to a fairly clear tank and all the fish are doing well. Surprisingly they are all schooling together more than they ever did before. Unusual for my two males to put up with each other and not chase everyone out of their territory.

I rinsed out the filter pad which was pretty dirty from the sand dust so hopefully in a few days it'll be pretty clear.

I was able to keep some rocks and the filter wet so I think that's why the ammonia was in the "safe" level. Big sigh of relief. I am picking up a 72" 125g soon so I'm glad I learned this lesson with a smaller tank!


----------



## morrismj84 (May 15, 2016)

I just purchased pool filter sand yesterday and getting ready to swap out this weekend from gravel. I currently have two air Stones Under My gravel in the two back corners. Is it possible to still run air stones underneath pool filter sand or will it displace so much sand that it's useless?


----------



## dledinger (Mar 20, 2013)

I used play sand and construction sand for a long time and it is very dirty and inconsistent. It works, though. After a million water changes with construction sand I have what is basically very fine gravel.

Pool sand is where its at, IMO. Consistent sugar size throughout without much dust.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would not run air stones under the substrate. I don't use them at all actually. Too noisy for me, and I don't run air for anything so less apparatus.


----------



## morrismj84 (May 15, 2016)

would i have to remove fish when scooping out old gravel? if yes, can they all go into same bucket

chailosi (f)
yellow tail acei
2 red zebra
2 auratus (f) (not as agg as known to be)
venustus
kenyi (f)
williamsi blue lips 
ice blue zebra
afra jalo reef
3 synodontis (1.5")
blueberry zebra
johanni hybrid (not agg)

all fish are juveniles except three 2-3 inchers


----------



## morrismj84 (May 15, 2016)

i just finished the switch. took 3 hours total. removed only the catfish since they like to just get in the way and want to be scooped out.


----------



## morrismj84 (May 15, 2016)

DJRansome said:


> I would not run air stones under the substrate. I don't use them at all actually. Too noisy for me, and I don't run air for anything so less apparatus.


I'm no longer running them at all. But out of curiosity, why would you not run them under the gravel?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Wouldn't it look odd to have bubbles coming out of the gravel in a stream in real life? And remember...I don't run them at all.


----------



## morrismj84 (May 15, 2016)

i dont like the look of the air stone. i run the air hoses down 1 corner of tank, and run the lines under the gravel to hide. i also like the larfer bubbles that form under the gravel. but, its all gone now.


----------

